# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  چگونگی اجرای فایل های ocx ,dll در کامپیوتر مقصد

## mohammadi

ا سلام به دوستان

فرض می کنیم برنامه شامل چند فرم و گزارش و یک سری از فایل های ocx در 
کامپیوتر خودم طراحی شده است

حال می خواهیم این بر نامه را بعد از exe کردن در کامپیوتر های دیگه اجرا کنیم
از کجا باید فایل های ocx , dll را در کامپیوتر مقصد نصب کنیم تا در اجرای برنامه مشکلی پیش نیاید

مثلا فایل های ocx , dll باید در پوشه system32 باید چه جوری نصب گردد

----------


## r0ot$harp

*




 نوشته شده توسط mohammadi


ا سلام به دوستان

فرض می کنیم برنامه شامل چند فرم و گزارش و یک سری از فایل های ocx در 
کامپیوتر خودم طراحی شده است

حال می خواهیم این بر نامه را بعد از exe کردن در کامپیوتر های دیگه اجرا کنیم
از کجا باید فایل های ocx , dll را در کامپیوتر مقصد نصب کنیم تا در اجرای برنامه مشکلی پیش نیاید

مثلا فایل های ocx , dll باید در پوشه system32 باید چه جوری نصب گردد


دوست عزیز مستلزم این کار استفاده از برنامه های Setup ساز هست . در همین انجمن چندین تاپیک در این مورد موجود می باشد . 

شما عبارت های Wise - Setup Factory - Install Sheild و ... را جستجو کنید قطعا نتایج زیادی بدست می آورید . در ضمن فقط کپی کردن Dll , OCX ها کافی نمی باشند و باید شما اونارو Register کنید . 



باتشکر احسان
*

----------


## mohammadi

lمیشه توضیح بدید جه جوری باید رجیستر بشن

----------


## mdsh1400

ابتدا فایل ocx مورد نظر را از روی سی دی بر روی هارد کامپیوتر مقصد کپی نمایید، سپس با استفاده از دستورات regsvr32 یا tregsvr می توانید فایل مورد را register نمایید. مانند مثال ذیل:

regsvr32 c:\test.ocx

----------


## mohammadi

دوست من این که درست نیست برنامه را  بفروشی به یه نفر حالا بهش بگی 
برو تمام فایل های ocx  را پیدا کن برو یکی یکی این عمل را انجام بده

بعضی از این دوستان گفتن در خود ویژوال بیسیک عمل setup سازی را انجام میده

می خواستم بدونم چه جوری

----------


## r0ot$harp

*




 نوشته شده توسط mohammadi


دوست من این که درست نیست برنامه را  بفروشی به یه نفر حالا بهش بگی 
برو تمام فایل های ocx  را پیدا کن برو یکی یکی این عمل را انجام بده

بعضی از این دوستان گفتن در خود ویژوال بیسیک عمل setup سازی را انجام میده

می خواستم بدونم چه جوری


دوست عزیز کسی هم نگفت شما به مشتری بگین که فایل ها رو ریجستر کنه . شما باید از برنامه های Setup ساز استفاده کنید . 

اسم چندین نمونه رو به شما گفتم جستجو فرمایین . 



باتشکر احسان
*

----------

